# Fishing Action in Ägypten



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

*Hallo Leute. Freunde des Angelsports*

(Sport passt)


6 Wochen sind seit dem letzten Trip vergangen. Wir hocken hier und alles ist einfach bäh. Draußen nur bäh. Kein Wind, kein Sonne, kein Meer, keine Palmen und sowieso keine Wüste 

Geplant war erst in 6 Wochen wieder zu gehen. Da aber Flüge nach Ägypten meist billiger sind als mit dem Taxi hier in Deutschland 20 Km zu fahren entschlossen wir einen "Zwischentrip" zu planen.
So fanden wir kurzer Hand einen Flug für 50 Euro pro Strecke. Klar Hotel, Visum, Taxi das kostet auch Geld aber das ist trotzdem sehr günstig für eine Woche um an Tropischen Riffen zu fischen...

Koffer gepackt und los gings mit 17 Kg Angelgepäck...Soviele Jigs und Zeugs.. Naturköder in Form von Sardinen und Krabbenpellets. Dazu noch die grossen Rollen und Blei.. da kommt einiges zusammen.Ruten sind im Hotel..

Flieger ist halbvoll. Mache mich auf 3 Plätzen breit und schlafe erstmal den ganzen Flug.. Herrlich.
Wach werde ich automatisch wenn die Ägyptische Küste auftaucht...Mein Herz.. ich bin daheim...
20 Minuten noch.

Bild ist Flughafen Hurghada

PS:
Der Bericht wird einige Stunden in Anspruch nehmen.. Danke Euch


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Herz schlägt. Das Gefühl "zuhause"... und wir kommen an und die Sonne scheint...denke hat so 25 Grad.. herrlich...Im Hotel weiss natürlich jeder Bescheid
das ich komme und so ist der Empfang natürlich sehr herzlich.





Sonst geh ich immer Anfischen.. Aber diesen Tag nicht.. Muss zuvielen Leuten "Hallo" sagen....

*1. Tag*

Morgens erstmal verschlafen 
Hell wird es jetzt ab 06:10. Glaube ich wache auf 6.30.. Tee machen, leise Zeug packen und ab ans Riff.
Es ist frisch. Klar. Februar. Denke um die 17 Grad.. Es hat bisschen Welle.. Und zu meiner Freude es ist* High Tide.* Hamdullah.. 6 Wochen zuvor war immer Ebbe zu meinen Fishing times.. das ist echt "scheisse". Wasser "warm" mit 23.2 Grad..


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Es dauert nicht lange bis was einsteigt.. der Drill ist kurz.. ich lasse dem Fisch keinen Raum. Der Fisch muss ran..Weg von den Korallen und ab in die "Sichere Zone" Es gilt 15 Meter zu drillen zwischen Korallenblöcken, nein Türmen! Rassierklingen und Samuraiwaffen. Laufe rückwärts mit Fisch Richtung Land.
Es ist ein Yellow-spottet-trevally mit 1,2 KG .Cool. Winterfische hier. Wirkliche Kämpfer vom Ufer aus. Werden hier um die 4 Kilo schwer und sind leider Einzelgänger. Und leider bleibt es leider an diesem Morgen bei einem Fisch. Egal. 1. Day.. Sonne, Wasser nicht unangehm.. Zurück Zuhause... Kulu tamam.. alles okay

Übrigens. "Sichere Zone" heißt nicht alles ist gut. Das heißt nur *das das schlimmste* überstanden ist!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Technische Probleme grad.. wie immer
Dachte immer mit dem Fortschritt wird alles leichter


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)




----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Danach ist leider keine Fischaction mehr. Fisch ausnehmen direkt am Meer und zurück erstmal frühstücken...


Nach gefühlten 1000 Gesprächen treffe ich endlich Fouad. Er war schon vor paar Wochen hier mit mir Fischen.
Eigentlich typisch Ägyptischer Angler.. Lernte ihm das Spinnfischen letztes Mal.. Laut *ihm!*
Er hat extra sein Urlaub verschoben wegen mir und Frau plus Sohn 950 Km aus Kairo geholt. Wir wollten die Woche zusammen verbringen..

So gings dann Mittags erstmal ins Auto zu 5. Fouad,Frau,Sohn,Freundin und ich und ab Richtung Süden... Ziel ein altes verlassenens Hotel inklusive 300 Meter Steg direkt ins tiefe Blau.


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Der Zugang zum Hotel war natürlich wie erwartet erstmal versperrt. Das Security da ist wussten wir vorher. Okay wir Männer hin und erstmal labbern...
Der nette Kerl sagt leider das der Zutritt zum Steg verwehrt ist.. Anordnung vom Besitzer und so erstmal nicht zu umgehen..Fahren auch zum Nachbarhotel und fragen dort nach Infos.. Kommen aber so nicht weiter.. Schade.. bekam ich doch stets beim Gedanken an diesen Steg, stets ne Banane in der Hose 
Fischen dort was für die Zukunft.. so wie alles

So beschließen wir einfach in eine andere einsame Bucht zu wechseln.. Die ist ziemlich gross.. viel Sandstrand mit Wellen. Immermal Blöcke mit Korallen... echt nice...
Wir hatten viel Wind und Wasser war bissl unruhig.. Perfekt..
















Erstmal verdauen das draußen die Thune rauben... da geht die Luzi ab.. schon als wir kommen, und das dauert an.. die Weiber sehen die Viecher ewig rumtoben.. Wir haben keine Zeit für Thuna Watching.. Raus ins Wasser Metall schmeißen..



Jig dran Yallabina


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Kollege fängt nach Sekunden nen guten Hornhecht..
naja.. vielleicht 70cm.. reicht für little dinner

Ich werfe so weiter meinen Blinker.. als doch dann plötzlich kurz vor mir dieser "Baumstumpf" auftaucht.. in silbergrau. War eigentlich gerade dabei den Blinker aus dem Wasser zu lupfen. Waaaah ich lass ihn stehen und dann kam der Zuschlag.. baaaaaaaammm.
Bremse fast zu und sofort ist die Kacke am dampfen. Bin sehr nervös. Statt dem Fisch Schnur zu geben kämpfen wir genau an der Kante. 3 Meter nach links, 3 nach Rechts.... was ein Trümmer.. ich flipp total aus.. ein Barracuda Opa oder Oma. egal.. scheiße....
Als er kurz oben war wollte ich ihn auf den Korallenblock lupfen und packen.... ... .... ..... 

Ausgeschlitzt.....

nee oder..

Was ein fetter Brocken.. alter Schwede.. ein Monster von Barra.. ne Oma.. ne.. ne Grossmutter.....ne Uroma was weiss ich.. 

Der hätte Freilauf gebraucht erstmal


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Die Frauen und Yousuf lachen.. haha...ich finde es nicht lustig....1. Tag hier.. und den Bollen verloren.. Leute was ein Berg von Barracuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Der Körper verdrängte einiges an Wasser!!!!!

Es ging das außer Kleinfisch nix mehr und so gingen wir....

Mit dem Barracuda im Kopf bin ich auch eingeschlafen..ich konnte nicht ahnen das am nächsten Tag der Oberkracher folgt...

*2. Tag*

Nachm Frühstück hocken wir an die Strasse und wollen zur Lagune..


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Ab zu Papa Saed..Tee trinken und fischen.. 
Leider kommt kein Auto direkt und so laufen wir.. egal... geht gut.. 





Nach 20 Mintuten am "RotenMeerHighway" erreichen wir mein Baby.. Habiti...






Privatbesitz. Kein wirklicher Zugang für Touristen


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Die Farben des Wassers.. die Ruhe im Gegensatz zum Hotel....und die Erfahrung das es hier Monster gibt...






Wir angeln am dem morgen nur mit zwei Ruten auf Grund.. gehen nach 2 Stunden nur mit paar Kleinfischen die wieder schwimmen durften


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Gegen Sonnenuntergang geht es dann ans Riff neben dem Hotel..
Hab soweit alles dabei.. 3 Ruten von mittel bis Hardcore. Fische 1 Stunde bei Sonne und nix geht..
Wetter und Wasser sind aber gut.








Dann kommt Kollege bei Dämmerung und wir legen richtig los.. Jeder puscht den anderen..






Ich kenne Wintermonte da frieren wir hier.. neeee.. des Wasser ist echt geil.. null kalt...es ruft "Komm rein".. wirklich.. schön.. (und ich bin echt verfroren)

Es wird dunkel und Bisse sind bisher sehr sehr rar.....

Bei mir kracht es aber.. und so lande ich glücklich diese Makrele mit rund 800 Gramm... lecker!!!!

Sieht bissl klein aus aufm Bild


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Ne schönes Ding.. Essen locker zwei Leute dran..

Ja aufjedenfall.. Gott ich mags garnicht schreiben

Es ist schon fast dunkel.. Steh am Ufer und zünde mir ne Kippe an.. In der Ferne seh ich die Frauen kommen..
Irgendwie juckt es mich.. wenn Sie kommt passiert immer irgendwas! So packt ich die 8000BG und die Monsterspinn plus 120g Jig und banne
mir meinen Weg zur Riffkante....

3 Würfe später.. mir brennen schon die Arme

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMM

DAS DAS DAS DAS DAS DAS!!!!!!!!! Das ist der Grund warum ich hier schon hunderte Male gestanden bin... BAAAAAMMMMM BAAAMMMMMM

Der Teufel ist los... steh erstmal da und mach die Bremse bissl lockerer.. die war arg hart eingestellt. Fisch zieht ins offene das kann ich im Restlicht noch erkennen! Fühlen ist grad was anderes..!!! Schreie zu Fouad er soll kommen.. die Bremse singt immernoch ihr Lied.. Er kommt und meint gibt ihm Schnur, gib im Schnur... Alter bist du Taub????????? Die Bremse läuft so schnell
Irgendwann mach ich wieder weiter zu..... aber des interessiert am anderen Ende erstmal gar niemanden. Denke okay es geht gerade aus.. ohne Riff.. 150m sind schon bestimmt runter. Auf der Daiwa sind über 450m  0. 35 geflochten... mach dich müde.. ich zieh dich müde und fertig zurück zu mir ans
Ufer. Ich war mir so safe.... Gegen die Kombo verliert er...

*ZACK*!

War die Schnur durch.........................................................................................




Ich habe danach keine Erinnerung mehr wegen der Schnur ob viel draußen war....



Jedenfalls hab ich beide weggeschickt und geheult. Bissl...

Entweder ist der Fisch dermaßen weit ins offene Wasser geschwommen und nach *unten* so das das Riff die Schnur gekillt hat oder irgendwas hatte die Schnur irgendwo nach 200 Metern... scheiße

Die Chance war so hoch.. so hoch.. die Flucht war quasi ins open Water...

Tippe auf Fisch.... Hoffe er überlebt.. Einzelhaken.

War am restlichen Abend kaum ansprechbar... ich war mir so safe... das der bald aufgibt.. der hätte ja locher 300-400 Meter abziehen können..
Kann mit der Rute über 9 Kilo Druck ausüben... Die Spule hat er mir 1/3 leer gemacht.. knappe 180m...

Irgendwann Fisch....Irgendwann bekomm ich dich!!!! Das ist sicher...

So geht der zweite Tag zuneige...mit einen Trevally, einen Hornhecht.. der Monster Barracuda Oma und dem Israeli Uboot..... man scheisse die zwei Fische
Aber irgendwie ist doch alles

*Kulu tamam*


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

*3. Tag*

Die Totfeinde sind zurück!!!!

Die scheiß Meeräschen... es ist Ententeich mit bissl Welle und alles voller Mullets, Mullets, Mullets und nochmehr Mullets.... wir gehen beide nach 15 Mintuten morgens weil des macht überhaupt kein Sinn.... 
Nachmittags sind wir zu 5. an die Lagune... auch dort ist es sehr ruhig.. wir fangen neben Kleinfisch auch wieder Muränen...man die nerven....spucken Haken und Köder aber immer aus..meistens. 






Auch wenn nicht viel Action ist.. Es ist trotdem nett.. die 3 sind super nett und absolut offen.. So lebt sie (Frau von Fouad) und auch das muss man 
verwähnen absolut frei.. 

Leider gibt es keine Fische in essbarer Größe.. so gibt es einfach Bohnen mit Brot und keine Ahnung und danach nen guten Tee!


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

*4. Tag*

Morgen mit Habibi am Riff total bewölkt und Ententeich.. Gehen ohne Biss nach einer Stunde... boar..was ist los... Meeräschenparty











Gehen am Mittag wieder in die noch heißt sie Omabarrabay (Oma-Barracuda-Bucht)

Wetter ist super.. Wir Jungs fischen, Yousuf der Kleine spielt und die Frauen richten alles fürs essen.. Es gibt heute Chicken und Makrele, dazu Reis, Salat und Brot... das alles wird frisch gekocht und zubereitet an Ort und Stelle. l like.. no i love it!!!


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Fischen ist dort nicht leicht.. doch überall Korallenblöcke..draußen und in der mitte der Bucht gehen die Fische ab... egal wo man hinschaut... Hornhechte, Fliegende Fische, Meeräschen.. alles springt und flüchtet... man ich brauch ein Boot!!!!!!










Hab glaub auch 2 Bisse aber nix grosses...


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Wir essen dann erstmal.. Boar wie lecker.. Dort am Strand.. alles frisch.. so lecker.. die Sonne brennt.. hm.. geil


----------



## magut (8. Februar 2019)

geile Sache was du da erlebst-danke fürs teilen
LG
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Wir mampfen und lachen nonstop.. sind ein super Team..






Hände waschen im warmen Salz und ab an die Ruten.. da ich eine Kurbel vergessen hab fischt Fouad mit light Tackle. Nach 5 Minuten werfen schreit es aus allen Richtungen... bei ihm gabs den Hit..

Es ist Topwater Action hoch 10. An seiner Rute.. WG max 20g hängt der Mega,ultra Hornhecht.. der springt und flüchtet wie der Berserker...
Zwischen all den Blöcken von Korallen Fouad gibt alles.. das Monster springt gefühlt 100 mal. Der Monster Marlin für Arme 
Er bekommt ihn mit Ach und Krach an Land. Alter Schwede!!!!!!!! What a fight!! Mit der Kombo.. Ich bin sooooo stolz auf ihn... der Schlappen...

.. nicht der längste aber sooooo ultra breit und schwer... ein Monsterhornhecht.. die werden hier aber noch viel viel größer.






 #+






 so ein fetter schwerer brocken...

Als Vergleich ich hab wirklich grosse Hände


----------



## Krallblei (8. Februar 2019)

Man was ein Teil....Wirklich Respekt...die Rute, 0,20 Mono.. der Spot.. bin echt stolz auf ihn.. Aber auch Er sollte seinen Meister noch finden 

So nach Tag 4 lass ich euch allein.. ich schreibe morgen weiter.. es warten noch 3 Tage.. 

Danke fürs Lesen bisher.. Bis dann


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

Tolle Story, tolle Bilder, danke fürs teilen.

Der Hornhecht ist ja mal wirklich mega fett. Petri an deinen ägytischen Angelkollegen.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2019)

Sehr toller Bericht und Fotos.Bei Lesen denkt man,das man selber im Urlaub ist.Ein mega Horni .Petri


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Februar 2019)

Wie immer sehr schöne schreibe. Top. Die Hornhechte liebe ich am Light tackle  sehr geile Angelei!


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Hi Ihr.

So weiter geht es..

Am 4. Tag Abends ist plötzlich keine Luft mehr in Bewegung und sofort wird es schwül. Angenehm es reicht ein T-Shirt. Statt Pulli und Schal.

*5. Tag*

Treffe mich mit Habibi Fouad schon um 6 Uhr morgens.... Draußen ist alles nass und es gehl null Wind.. Wir fahren in die Omabarrabay.
Wasser ist so klar wie die Luft und es hat null komma null Welle... Man sieht ewig weit. Doch keine Action an der Oberfläche 







Wir fischen von links nach rechts die gesamte Bucht ab. An der Oberfläche sieht man nichts.. außer Meeräschen die erschrecken wenn der Jig aufschlägt.
Gott ich hasse diese Viecher!!!!!!!! Auf Jig und Popper und co.. kein Biss

Wenn die auftauchen frisst nix das raubt!!!






Plötzlich tauchen mehrere Auto auf mit einem Holzboot.. ne Menge Männer und ein großes Netz!


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Die Männer spannen das Netz im Halbkreis und ziehen es dann zusammen... Auf den Bambusstangen rund um das Netz liegt auch ein Netz.. Wenn die Fische rausspringen landen sie wieder in einem Netz.. Sehr aufwendig zum aufbauen aber sehr sehr effektiv. 






Zielfisch für die. Diese Viecher.. mich interessierte hauptsächlich ob Räuber gefangen werden.....


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Auf diesem Bild sieht man zwei Fische.. rechts ne Meeräsche und links.. eieiei..... ein Räuber...dachte erst an was Makrelenartiges.. aber ne
Muss mal schauen was das ist.. Riesengrosse Flosse hinten und hart....komisches Maul.. hab kein besseres Bild....
....
im Netz hingen noch viel größere!!







Wir fischen weiter bei ententeich... ohne Ergebnis.. trotzdem schön.. das Wasser war so warm.. wir schwammen noch ne Runde dann ab zurück....jede Menge Schildkröten gesehen und Delphine.. sooooo nice!!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Februar 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild sieht man zwei Fische.. rechts ne Meeräsche und links.. eieiei..... ein Räuber...dachte erst an was Makrelenartiges.. aber ne
> Muss mal schauen was das ist.. Riesengrosse Flosse hinten und hart....komisches Maul.. hab kein besseres Bild....
> ....
> im Netz hingen noch viel größere!!
> ...


Das ist ein Milkfish


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Abends fischen am Riff... Jetzt ist es richtig bewölk.. Man sieht keine Sonne!!






Zeitgefühl fehlt komplett.. und es ist immernoch Ententeich...........






Bisse erstmal nada glaub ich.. zumindest nix was in Erinnerung hab 

Aber dann! Ich war am Ufer schreit Fouad! Fish on...

Er ist zuweit weg als das ich noch hinlaufen kann....Dann gehen beide Arme hoch.. das internationale Zeichen für "Scheiße er ist weg"

Er meinte nur keine Chance....to big.. er konnte nix machen 
Schade schade...

Und so klingt dieser Tag aus....


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Ja das ist einer!! Doch kein Räuber.. Danke dir!!.. Boar will fangen mit 80cm.. 
Übrigens die Bucht ist super um nachts mit Naturköder zu fischen... Wir hatten keine Zeit.. Nächstes Mal!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

So

*6.Tag und wohl der schönste*


Wache leider wie immer zu spät auf.. Komisch.. Die Sonne ist schon da. Wasserkocher an und erstmal ne Kippe auf dem Balkon..
Was zur Hölle!!!!!!!!!! 

Direkt am Hotelriff geht die Post ab.. Fouad sieht es auch und schreibt mir noch..
Ja toll ich in Boxershorts..noch halb im Schlaf.. Scheiße....!!!!!!!!

Ab in die Hose und T-shirt..paar jigs in ne Plastiktüte, Kamera und Zange. Eine Rute gepackt und losgerannt!!!!!

Erst durchs halbe Hotel.. ich im halbschlaf ich sags euch...Feeding frenzies halten sich hier ziemlich lange..und so nah am Ufer!!!!
Da geht es um Leben und Tod 

YALLA

Raus ausm Hotel..okay sie ziehen zu meinem Spot.. Allerdingst ziemlich schnell... 150Meter über diesen Boden.. Plastiktüte mit dem Zeug haut mir immer
ans Bein.. Alles egal..

Komme an.. Rute zusammenstecken.. Jig dran.. kurz alles checken... gib ihm an die Außenkante!! Flut sehr sehr hoch!! Brauch sehr lange und die Frenzy ist auf meiner Höhe.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHH.

Werfe schon im laufen!!! Das geht wirklich schnell da...weiss noch nicht was raubt.. es springt kein Fisch!!....* Jig fliiiiiiegt.*... genau mittenrein.

*BAMMMMMMMMM*

Fish on!!!!!!!

Wir fighten.... laufe rückwärts zum Ufer.. Nicht drillen nur laufen.. Fette Makrele....zack am Ufer..*!!!!!* **

Erstmal keine Zeit für Fisch.. muss los.... die Frenzy zieht verdammt schnell weiter.. zu weit.......

Was ich vor lauter Action jetzt erst sehe.. neben mir Netze von Ägyptern.....*NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nein Nein Nein Nein Nein... kann keine Strecke machen und folgen...nein nein nein nein nein nein nein


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Die Ägypter machen mittlerweile Probleme weil ich da rumwerfe und versuche Einzeltiere oder irgendwas zu erwischen..Die Makrelen rauben jetzt rund 200 Meter links von mir und ich komm nicht hin... Manno.. versuche es trotzdem weiter...nix... 20 Minuten später kommen sie wieder.. nur Gott weiss das.. ging jedenfalls über 1 Std. Wahnsinn..Ich warte und stehe auch einfach nur da.. es ist ein Spektakel...Jetzt geht es den Mullets an den Kragen..
Fische in Wurfweite...80gr Jig mittenrein.. Fish on!!!! Aber der steigt gleich aus  Noch ein Wurf mittenrein... nix......noch ein Wurf...nix..

Sie ziehen weg von mir..




Ich werfe und werfe und werfe

Nada...

So vor lauter Action die Makrele vergessen...Fuck..

"Sprinte" ans Ufer..Wo ist der Fisch*?????*


Boar alter Schwede..... der wollte erstmal türmen.. finde ihn im Wasser..  noch ein Jump und weg wäre er gewesen.

Über 2 Kg.. Wird heute gegrillt mit vielen Freunden.. haben noch den Monsterhorni.. das wird ein Festmahl.....

Bilderupload funktioniert grad nicht


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Zusammen mit dem Hornhecht werden viele Mäuler satt.. Geile Makrele.. irgendjemand Tipps zwecks Art.. Fisch war schon 30 Minuten tot auf dem Bild!!











Schwarze Punkte am Bauch!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Wir treffen uns mittags ca. 12 Uhr ausserhalb bei meinen Bruder in der Shishabar... Wir möchten ein grosses Grillfest machen..morgen geht es ja wieder nach Deutschland.

Eingeladen sind 13 Leute. 10%Pozent von meinen Freunden dort. Wir müssen aufpassen.. Es ist nicht erlaubt dort mit "Touristen" zu essen.. Regeln wie unter
*Tutanchamun* 

Trotdem klappt alles.. Fouad, Walaa und Frau geben alles.. jeder hilft wobei er kann.... aber alles geht natürlich langsam ägyptisch vorwärts....Vorallem der Dicke Hornhecht gefroren und seit zwei Stunden bei 25 Grad draußen ist immernoch kalt....


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Es gibt allerlei.. Makrele oder was auch immer.. Salat, Brot, Dip, panierter Hornhecht, Hasenfutter , Reis und und und


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Freundlichkeit, Ehrlichkeit,Zusammenhalt, Respekt all das findet man in Ägypten!!!!!!!!






Jedenjefalls reicht es 8 Leuten zu kommen.. Hamdullah..* so geil.* ich liebe das echt...


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Gut genährt mach ich erstmal Yalla yalla.. Hallo ich möchte noch fischen heute.. morgen geht es heim und die Minibar platzt vor Köderfisch und co...

Wir spülen wie die Weltmeister und machen alles ready für die Touristen.. Heute Abend, Fouad und ich haben gutes Gefühl für die Lagune..
Also ab los..
Wir fahren zu fünft.. Frau, Fouad, Mohammed, Mahmoud und ich.. Wird sicher ein cooler Abend an der Lagune.. Leider wird es schon dunkel.

Und bevor wir angeln müssen wir noch zu Saed (Lagunenbewacher,mein Papa) Tschüss sagen und Bescheid geben..
Wir steigen alle aus und alle begrüssen sich und verabschieden sich.. Mit den anderen drei dort sind wir 8 Leute. Ein Haufen Gewirr aus Freude und Tränen..
Sowas, Leute sowas gibt es hier in Deutschland nicht.. Da wird umarmt und unbeschreiblich!!!!!!!!! Diese Liebe.. Was gesagt wird.!!..zwischen fremden Menschen zum Teil.. *Allah *ich wünsche mir *diese Liebe hier!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Es ist ein super Abend mit allerlei Angelei.. Leider ist es spät.. Zum Spinnfischen zu dunkel..Wir füttern gut an.. Und so gehen nur Muränen und allerlei Kleinfisch an den Haken..





Kein Fisch.... also nix wirkliches was rocken würde ....es geht heim.. trotzdem mit den Jungs und dem geilen Wetter..nice nice nice


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

*7. Tag und die letzten Minuten am Riff*

In Hoffnung auf eine Frenzy wie am vorletzten Tag stellte ich mir einen Wecker auf früh. 05:00.
5.30 bin ich raus... Es ist noch fast dunkel

Ich richte alles für mich und Habibi Fouad...es ist noch zu dunkel um zu fischen.. zu gefährlich.. überall Rotfeuerfische und co.
Löcher im Riff die mal schnell deinen Tag beenden können!!!

So warte ich und gucke.. Wasser ist auf dem Weg zum Höchstand.. und sehr unruhig obwohl keine großeren Wellen unterwegs sind..

Sicht wird gut und so laufe ich die 30 Meter Richtung Kante...Habe 20 Meter Saumriff vor mir.. Wasser 1m darüber.. dann geht so 40Meter runter..

3 Würfe später.. Fisch!!....mache zu viel Druck oder was auch immer.. Fisch steigt aus.. Gutes Ding..

4 Würfe später ins Ungewisse... Fish on....den schaff ich über die Kante.. Rückwärts laufen Richtung Strand... Fisch neben mir.. Wieder Makrele. Guter Fighter! 3 Meter vorm Ufer schüttelt sich das "piep" Vieh los 

Scheiße war schon safe.. Kollege Mahmoud hätte sich gefreut.. Die sind soooooooooo lecker!!!!

Egal wieder raus!!!!
6 Würfe später.. Fish on... Wieder gleiches Spiel.. Die surren quer durchs Korallenfeld..... hopie über die Kante..rückwarts zum Strand.. bumm Fisch ist weg.. Hei eieieieieieieiie 

Wieder vor 

10 Würfe später.. *buuuummmmm*...Oh oh der ist anderst..... Fisch schwimmt kaum!! Sehe aber was schwarzes!.....Fisch ist schwer.....laufe zurück.. Stellungskampf....

Dann Hänger an der Kante  aaaaaaaaaaaahhhh....

Okay sofort Schnur locker machen.. Vielleicht schwimmt Fisch wieder los in die andere Richtung... scheiße nix tut sich..Fisch ist gross... Wellen nicht hoch..Bügel auf und Rute an Land bringen.... möchte rausschwimmen und schauen.. ist nicht weit.. vielleicht 5 Meter von dem Platz weg wo ich geworfen hab...

Unterwasser finde ich den Jig 3 Meter entfernt von dem Hänger.. ein kleiner Korallenturm.. Fisch ist weg.. Jig ist da.. Hoffentlich alles gut..

Ja scheiße... in 10 Minuten 4 Fische verloren 

Ich muss dann neu anknoten.. Fouad kommt dann auch.. Wir werfen noch 45 Minuten dann muss ich abbrechen...

Es geht eh nichts mehr..

Und ich hab soooo Rückenschmerzen... seit 2 Tagen schon.. ich brech zusammen


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Ja das wars dann mit Fischen..

Cools wars sowieso.. Jeden Tag!!.. und anstrengend!!

3 Tage Ententeich mit Meeräschen.. das muss man immer mit einkalkulieren 
Unheimlich viel Potenzial nach Oben.

Brauche mein Boot.. Kayak, Bellyboot was auch immer...

Es folgen noch paar Bilder so nebenbei.

Wir haben wieder soviel erlebt..









*Übringens falls Interesse besteht.. der nächste Trip findet so Gott will in ca. einem Monat statt!*


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Wir verbringen hier viel Zeit.. weg vom Hotel und all inklusiv Trubel


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2019)

richtig klasse der bericht - vielen dank dafür!!!


----------



## Salt (9. Februar 2019)

Klasse Bericht Benni, wie immer von dir.. .macht jedes mal Spaß dabei zu sein.

Bei den Makrelen bin ich raus, evtl junge Kingfish, bei deinen ersten dachte ich es wären Doggies im Brutfisch-Format....egal, solange sie euch schmecken passt es

Der Horni war ja echt fett, noch heftiger als meine von den Canaren. Hat der geschmeckt? Die die ich fange sollen überhaupt nicht schmecken....vielleicht beisst deshalb auch nix drauf


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Februar 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Zusammen mit dem Hornhecht werden viele Mäuler satt.. Geile Makrele.. irgendjemand Tipps zwecks Art.. Fisch war schon 30 Minuten tot auf dem Bild!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Benni,
Es gibt bestimmt 2 dutzend Arten Scomberomorus, am besten an Lage und Verlauf der Seitenlinie sowie Musterung und Farbe zu unterscheiden. Mach doch bei deiner nächsten MAK direkt ein Photo von den Originalfarben. 
Bei deinem Fischlein sieht es so aus wie wenn sich die Seitenlinie teilen würde? Oder ist das ein Kratzer der von deiner  MAK hinter den Bauchflossen steil abfällt und dann extrem tief am Bauch verläuft?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Februar 2019)

In einem online Fischführer fürs Rote Meer findet sich ein Bild deiner Makrele mit dem ungewöhnlichen Seitenlinienverlauf. Die Bezeichnung Spanische Makrele sowie Torpedomakrele treffen aber auf diesen Scomberomorus nicht zu. Einigen wir uns einfach auf Scomberomorus egyptus oder wie in der Umgangsprachlich Krallbleimakrele


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Danke Euch.

Krallbleimakrele

@Salt..Der Hornhecht wurde in Scheiben geschnitten und paniert.. war ne Fehlentscheidung wegen der Kräten.. Gegrillt wäre er wohl gut gewesen.






Typische Ägyptische Lampe..zumindest in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Krallblei (9. Februar 2019)

Reicht soweit erstmal zum Spinnfischen. 8000 und 5000Daiwa BG, 5000Shimano Socorro Sw, 2mal Ruten bis 120Gramm und 200g.
Was fehlt auf dem Bild ist die kleine Spinn mit 4000Daiwa und dort hab ich noch ne LightThunaSpinn mit 270cm und 60g.






Brauche noch irgendwann 2-3 Ruten und Rollen für die Lagune zum Grundangeln.. die Umbauerei jeden Tag nervt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Februar 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht Benny. Der Hornhecht ist echt ein Knaller. Finde eigentlich, dass ihr ganz gut gefangen habt. Aber die verlorenen Fische sind natürlich wie immer bitter


----------



## nostradamus (9. Februar 2019)

Hi Benny,
genial! Ich hatte ja auch die freude die fangmeldungen zeitnah von dir zu erhalten, aber das hier nochmal zu lesen ist fast noch geiler! 
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (10. Februar 2019)

Werde für Fouad und mich zwei Bellyboote bestellen... für die Tage mit wenig Wind und Welle.. so können wir Stellen vedischen die sonst unerreichbar sind


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht Benny.Die Ägyptische Lampe gefällt mir.


----------



## Salt (10. Februar 2019)

Bellyboote
Ich hab da grade so Bilder im Kopf, wie wenn eine Pose mit lautem Plopp verschwindet


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2019)

Ja nur das der "Köder" auf der Pose sitzt!!

Es ist ja nicht so das da die letzten Jahre keine Menschen von Haien gefressen wurden


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Februar 2019)

Also Belly Boot...Ick weiß ja nich ob das so ne gute Idee ist. Gerade aus den von Dir angesprochenen Gründen. Die Haipopulation, gerade Tiger- und Offshore-Whitetip als potentiell gefährliche Arten ist küstennah ziemlich hoch. Wir hatten nen Offshore Whitetip von ca 2,70 ja mal am Boot und glaub mir, da willst du nicht wie ein Korken im Wasser paddeln wenn der unter Dir seine Bahnen schwimmt. Sobald du da Fische im Drill hast die möglicherweise noch bluten kann das aber ganz schnell mies ausgehen wenn das falsche Fischi in der Nähe ist. Auch große Barrakudas sind seeehr neugierig. Da reicht nen silberner Reißverschluss als Reizauslöser. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie du nen guten Fisch auf dem Belly vernünftigt landen willst ohne größere Verletzungen durch Schwanzschläge, Zähne oder scharfe Flossen zu riskieren.
 So rein optisch kann das für das Vieh durchaus als Schildkröte und somit potentielle Beute durchgehen.
Wenn du so gute Connection in das Hotel hast sollen die Dir zwei SOT-Kayaks beschaffen. Würde ich mich persönlich wesentlich wohler mit fühlen.


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2019)

Hi du.

Habe schon alles versucht um an ein Kajak zu kommen... keine Chance.. auch nicht in den Nachbar Hotels.
Werde mir das überlegen mit den Bellys.. zumal bei Wind oder Welle das eh nicht geht. Aber für die Lagune, Die Omabarrybay.. da könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen...

Haben jemanden gefunden mit dem wir rausfahren können mit dem Boot.. 40Minuten Fahrzeit.. 6 Stunden auf dem Kahn für 60 Euro für zwei Personen..Keine Touriangelfahrt... Hatten leider kaum Zeit.. werde des aber in 4 Wochen mal machen denke ich mir...


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Februar 2019)

Dat gibt sogar nen Nil Kayak Club in Kairo (https://nilekayakclub.com/)! Da kann doch mal einer anrufen und dann sollen die zwei Stück aufn Laster schmeißen und gegen Bares zu Dir runterbringen.

Die Lösung mit dem Boot ist aber noch die ansprechendste


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2019)

Kairo alles andere als nah. Danke dir trotzdem...mal Fouad anrufen... der ist grad in Kairo...

Falls es überlesen wurde....

Nächster Trip um Mitte März! 
Wer Lust hat melden....


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. Februar 2019)

Hi Benny .War wieder richtig was los bei dir  .
Von See aus zu fischen wär bestimmt viiiel besser als vom Ufer über die Riffkante.
Aber Bellyboot wäre mir auch nicht geheuer.Ich habe zwar noch keinen großen Hai gesehen ,aber manchmal gibts halt welche.
Siehe den Angriff eines großen Tigers direkt dort in der Coraya Bucht .
Mitte März würd ich schon gern , z.Zt. sieht es aber nicht so aus  als könnte ich eine Woche dafür freihalten .


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2019)

Hi. Dieter. 20km weiter gab's auch nen toten Schnorchler letztes Jahr.
Ja schaust mal. Vielleicht spontan.


----------



## nostradamus (11. Februar 2019)

viel Spaß dabei benny  ))

wir könnten dich noch in ein robbenkostüm stecken, damit du von oben gut aussiehst  )


----------



## Krallblei (11. Februar 2019)

Ihr seit doch alles Angsthasen....


----------



## t-dieter26 (11. Februar 2019)

Es passiert ja sehr selten was. 
In der coraya bucht soll das Opfer die Fische mit Hähnchen vom Buffet gefüttert haben  Da wollte der Tiger auch was von abhaben und hat gleich alles genommen.
Das schnorcheln dort an der riffkante über tiefem Wasser ist mir auch etwas unheimlig. Muss ich zugeben. Letztes Jahr schwamm plötzlich ein etwas größerer GT neben mir . Ich habe den nicht kommen sehn, war auf einmal da wie aus dem Nichts.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2019)

Ja bissl Muffe ist bei mir auch immer da.. allerdings eher wenn ich weiter rausschwimme um irgendwas zu verfolgen 

Lustig sind auch Plasiktüten im Wasser.. Manchmal meint man da kommt ein großer Weisser


----------



## Mühlkoppe (12. Februar 2019)

Danke für den wieder mal tollen Bericht!
Wann genau willst du wieder runter?
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2019)

Hi

Ab 14.2... genauer kann ich noch nicht sagen... Ägypten boomt und Preise steigen..
Haben ein Zeitfenster von 2 Wochen.


----------



## nostradamus (12. Februar 2019)

.. in 2 Tagen plus minus 2 wochen?


----------



## Krallblei (12. Februar 2019)

Ah 14.3.
Danke Mario


----------



## Krallblei (15. Februar 2019)

Hm.. Das mit dem Belly oder Kajak könnte in der Omabarrabay schwierig werden. Die Küstenwache ist dort immmer stets und kontrolliert. Angeln vom Ufer oder auf der Riffoberkante ist kein Thema...aber mit dem "Boot" ?!
Kollege muss erst nachfragen.


----------



## Krallblei (1. März 2019)

Hab vor in 3 Wochen wieder Bericht zu schreiben. Hoffe es klappt. Das Rote Meer wird leider immer teurer. Drückt mir die Daumen. 

Shokran


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2019)

Hy wann solls denn losgehen .
Wenn Intresse bei Euch besteht ich hätte Zeit.
Sagt mir mal Bescheid über Zeitpunkt usw.
Ansonsten schickt mir eine private Nacxhricht.
LG
Petry Rudi


----------



## Krallblei (19. März 2019)

Hallo 

Wollte ja schon am 14.3 fliegen. Vieeel zu teuer. 
Die Flieger sind alle randvoll.
Eventuell fliegen wir Donnerstag 21.3

Sorry habe es gerade eben erst gelesen


----------



## mastercraft (29. März 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollte ja schon am 14.3 fliegen. Vieeel zu teuer.
> Die Flieger sind alle randvoll.
> ...




Und, hast schon ein Datum wann du wieder runter fliegst ?, bin am überlegen ob ich nicht am 6. 4 . für ne Woche fischen gehe ??????
gib mal bescheid was bei dir geplant ist 

LG


----------



## mastercraft (30. März 2019)

mastercraft schrieb:


> Und, hast schon ein Datum wann du wieder runter fliegst ?, bin am überlegen ob ich nicht am 6. 4 . für ne Woche fischen gehe ??????
> gib mal bescheid was bei dir geplant ist
> 
> LG


so heute im reisebüro entschieden das es erst anfang mai los geht


----------



## Krallblei (30. März 2019)

Hi Oli.

Bin grad mit Guiding Gast unten.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2019)

Na, dann Petri Heil euch beiden/allen!


----------



## Krallblei (2. April 2019)

Bin alleine hier..eher zum Urlaub machen. läuft hier Danke


----------



## mastercraft (4. April 2019)

na dann petri und viel spass


----------



## mastercraft (6. April 2019)

sollte jemand Anfang Mai unten sein gebt bescheid , werde sowie es ausschaut am 2. runter fliegen und hab ne 3 tägige bootstour geplant

Petri


----------



## rule270 (9. April 2019)

Hy Dir 
Bin wieder gut gelandet und Zuhause.
Puuh kalt.
Geile Tage .
 Benny schick mir mal die Bilder.
LG
Rudi


----------



## nostradamus (9. April 2019)

hi Rudi,
also hat es dir auch gefallen? 
Ich finde es halt nett, dass man hotel und angeln so kombinieren kann....

gruß
mario


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2019)

Ja Mario das ist ja das Beste. Super Hotel!!! Gastfreundschaft pur.. Nur liebe Leute und was ihr Beiden leider nicht wisst.. Ein super dupa Hausriff.

Zur Zimmertüre raus.. 5min laufen und super fischen...


----------



## nostradamus (9. April 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> und was ihr Beiden leider nicht wisst.. Ein super dupa Hausriff.


...  warum weiss ich das nicht?


----------



## Krallblei (9. April 2019)

Weil du Frostnase nicht mit schnorcheln warst


----------



## nostradamus (9. April 2019)

lach.... . 
Habe allerdings jetzt aufgerüstet....


----------

